# need some help please



## leon (Feb 17, 2009)

i have four kicker L5 15 inch subs 08 model. i have a 20cf box but im wanting to vent them. im needing help with the square inch port what size port and depth of port and what would it be tuned to? please help thank you.


----------



## leon (Feb 17, 2009)

no one can help me on this?


----------

